# Non-Canadian and/or grey market Nikon service



## lara

OK, if I have a Nikon camera bought outside Canada, or bought in Canada but from the "grey market", what are my options if I need service?

Nikon Canada says, "If you purchase Nikon branded photographic or digital imaging product from anyone other than an authorized Nikon Canada dealer, beware that Nikon Canada does not, and will not, provide parts, repair services, warranty service or technical support for any such product."

Will third party/independent shops do the service? Will they have problems getting parts?

(I am not asking about who covers the cost or warranty. I am asking is it even possible/practical to fix a broken Nikon if Nikon Canada won't.)

Thanks.

L


----------



## SINC

This is one of those times you likely don't want to hear, "I told you so", but that's what you will hear about anything you buy "gray market".

Me? I'm buying brand name from authorized outlets, including MY two year old Nikon.


----------



## sharkman

The way I understand it, you could/would still be able to have it repaired by a third party but would pay the non-warranted price for same. Best bet would be to call said third party and ask. (Come to think of it, that's what I should be doing too.)


----------



## lara

Not exactly what I was looking for, but this (Nikon Warranties by Thom Hogan) answers the question IF I am a US user.

A Canadian Nikon dealer told me that Nikon Canada is even stricter than Nikon USA. For example, if a US person traveled to Canada to buy a Nikon from an authorized Canadian Nikon dealer, he/she can get that Nikon serviced by Nikon USA with proof that he/she actually bought the camera in person in Canada.

If a Canadian traveled to the US to buy a Nikon from an authorized US Nikon dealer, he/she can't get that Nikon serviced by Nikon Canada.

L


----------



## Bryce

*Gray Market camera repair*



lara said:


> Not exactly what I was looking for, but this (Nikon Warranties by Thom Hogan) answers the question IF I am a US user.
> 
> A Canadian Nikon dealer told me that Nikon Canada is even stricter than Nikon USA. For example, if a US person traveled to Canada to buy a Nikon from an authorized Canadian Nikon dealer, he/she can get that Nikon serviced by Nikon USA with proof that he/she actually bought the camera in person in Canada.
> 
> If a Canadian traveled to the US to buy a Nikon from an authorized US Nikon dealer, he/she can't get that Nikon serviced by Nikon Canada.
> 
> L


Actually it is much worse here in Canada regarding service. 
Nikon Canada was at one time represented by Anglophoto 
out of Montreall and then Toronto.
When Nikon moved to Mississauga from Toronto, they were the first building in that vast industrial park where they are now located. About the time of the move the company changed its name to Nikon Canada. In those heady days, the new Nikon Canada would quite literally do anything to attract customers. This was the era of Nikon F and F2s.

These days Nikon Canada is as the man said, very fussy about the origin of the goods. 

In the United States there are plenty of independent photo repair shops that have the expertise to repair and alter Nikon gear, as much as there are similar for Canon, Olympus , Sony and others.

Ditto in the UK, there are highly qualified Nikon gray market dealers who can and will repair that Nikon you purchased outside of normal retail outlets.

HOWEVER we in Canada get the short end of the stick. Due to a much smaller market, most photographers prefer to bite the bullet and purchase from authorized retail outlets and simple ignore the gray market product. THis applies as much to cameras as to anything; I can't speak about lenses. 

These days the cost difference in Canada is not that much; where as one could save upwards to one third or more on the purchase of professional gear by purchasing gray market in the US or the UK, these days it doesn't really matter.

The big problem is today's digital cameras are complicated and if yours is up for repair, it is often a matter of a quick check over in half an hour or so and then, return it working. If your photographic device is worth about say $1000 purchased retail, it could cost you as much as half again as much to get the camera repaired, give or take. 
And that's if it takes longer than one hour. Your camera is returned, it is still x number of years old, and will you still trust it as before?

Only you can make the decision. if your camera cost you, say $500.00 on the open market it's going to cost easily half that to have it repaired.

Bottom line, buy from a reputable shop in Canada.

Now as to used lenses from the USA; that's a whole different story;
Nikon may or may not repair the lenses, even if you purchased used, 
say from G&H in New York City. Keep the oroiginal bill of sale,
just in case .

And good luck.


----------

